# Doug Duhamel has died



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Blind old Doug from North Surrey has died. A friend of his, Bill, was kind enough to call me to let me know. Likely a number of you have met him. He sold mainly africans for cheap out of his rented basement suite. The first time I was on my way to his place, I called to make sure he was there. He asked if I could pick him up a pack of cigarettes on my way. Hilarious. I thought I'd pass the word along.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes I heard . Rip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I was asked to pick up smokes AND a six-pack! A great guy, very sad. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

he was a great guy. rip. he's in better place now


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Rip Doug. Enjoyed my visits with him. Always fondly recalling him telling me to scoop my own fish out since I would have a better chance of getting the right fish. Lol

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, I've picked up many fish from him over the last few years


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes very nice guy rip Doug


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Can't say I remember Doug offhand, but as an asset to the local fishkeeping community.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

He was a sponsor on here . Noodles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

I've only known Doug for 5 years or so. I understand he used to be an author. Would this be some of his work?

Malawi Cichlids, Malawi Species Profiles, African Cichlids, Lake Malawi, Malawi Forum, Tanks, Articles, Books, Videos


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh Noodles. Ok, now I remember him. RIP Noodles. 


Back in the day (and even nowadays) I rarely knew or remembered real names. Usually knew people by their screen names. My bad.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Me
Too. Gets confusing when they come to the shop and give a different name! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I met & visited with Doug at his basement apartment approx. 6 or 7 years ago, and was very impressed with what he was accomplishing with this hobby, given his lack of almost total sight at the time. RIP Noodles.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've never met Doug, but I was trying to remember where I came across his name. Thanks to another post, I recollect reading one of his articles. RIP, Doug.


----------

